# Are you romantic?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you romantic by modern, western standards? Chocolates, cute things, low light, sipping wine, holding hands, rose petals, making him/her coffee in the morning, murmuring sweet nothings, flowers, pink cards and heart-shaped candy, making love, chivalry, blah blah you know what I mean.

[mini rant] I cringe at romance. I try to avoid romantic gestures whenever I can. I just don't get it. Romance is just a way to get someone to put out. Hell no to that! If I'm going to jump your bones, I certainly won't do it out of some implied obligation because you made me dinner or gave me a present. A sappy present, at that. Seriously, you're giving me a note written on pink paper? And a little flower???? And expensive chocolate?????? I just puked a little in my mouth, and now I am going to avoid you forever. Ugh. You know what would turn me on? Honesty. Don't lie about yourself, that's far from impressive. I like you a lot more when you're being real. And stop calling me baby!!! Wtf, I am not a baby. And I'm not yours, so stop trying to mark me as your property in public. And guess what? Don't get your sex education from porn! Jesus. All I want to do is have some fun with you, isn't it obvious? You won't hear me professing some great love for you, sorry but that chemical reaction died down after a while, and it's not coming back. I value you as a person and friend, so let's be adults and go about our lives without the unnecessary romantic bs, okay? [/end mini rant]


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Showing someone that you like them and appreciate them, wanting to make them feel good, does not mean you want sex in return; sometimes you just want to make the person you care about feel good....


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Ehm.
Making someone a cup of coffee in the morning? Holy ****ing ****, I had no idea this was romantic. Gotta stop doing this for my family! 
I'd make my partner breakfast, and I'd expect him to bring me some chocolate if I asked for it. And I love hearing sweet nothings in french.
But tbh he could be calling me a nasty little hoe and I wouldn't know, so eh... Really oughta learn more french.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I would be if I had a girlfriend to be romantic with. Love can inspire you to do romantic things. It doesn't have to be about sex.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, but I've never had a chance to demonstrate. I am also not the sappy type, but I would be very attentive and affectionate because relationships don't come along every day for me (or even every 3+ decades) so I would treat her right.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love romance with the right person.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I love romance with her. ^
I think I'm kind of romantic.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think you kind of are too.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought a girl of interest a teddy bear once. 

That was the most romantic thing I've ever done for a girl. :mushy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It sounds to me like you've had a fling with someone who took it as more than that which I would imagine would be a bit disturbing to have to deal with.

With regard to the question itself I'd have to say yes, I am a romantic. It's not all about cards, flowers, & chocolates, etc though, I simply find satisfaction in doing nice but simple for those I care about & that would definitely extend to a significant other if I had one


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

AlisonWonderland said:


> Ehm.
> Making someone a cup of coffee in the morning? Holy ****ing ****, I had no idea this was romantic. Gotta stop doing this for my family!
> I'd make my partner breakfast, and I'd expect him to bring me some chocolate if I asked for it. And I love hearing sweet nothings in french.
> But tbh he could be calling me a nasty little hoe and I wouldn't know, so eh... Really oughta learn more french.


I'm pretty sure who.re is putain in French. Hope that helps! :b

Oh, we say I love you, and I whisper disgusting things in his ear. We aren't really romantic in a commercialised sense.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I _would _be romantic, if I ever had an outlet for my romantic ideals.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I HATE it. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Are you romantic by modern, western standards? Chocolates, cute things, low light, sipping wine, holding hands, rose petals, making him/her coffee in the morning, murmuring sweet nothings, flowers, pink cards and heart-shaped candy, making love, chivalry, blah blah you know what I mean.


uke. I guess I'm not then.

In a recent relationship, my ex found my breakdowns the most romantic times and still does. Different strokes ...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can be. I'm not a fan of crap like cholocate or flower gifts though. I try to be original...my girlfriend calls me romance boy, but she's being sarcastic, i know.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No I'm not. I would appreciate thoughtful gestures, like making a dinner or something, but none of this candy and chocolates kerfuffle. Just be honest with me, I don't need that silly game.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Are you romantic by modern, western standards? Chocolates, cute things, low light, sipping wine, holding hands, rose petals, making him/her coffee in the morning, murmuring sweet nothings, flowers, pink cards and heart-shaped candy, making love, chivalry, blah blah you know what I mean.
> 
> [mini rant] I cringe at romance. I try to avoid romantic gestures whenever I can. I just don't get it. Romance is just a way to get someone to put out. Hell no to that! If I'm going to jump your bones, I certainly won't do it out of some implied obligation because you made me dinner or gave me a present. A sappy present, at that. Seriously, you're giving me a note written on pink paper? And a little flower???? And expensive chocolate?????? I just puked a little in my mouth, and now I am going to avoid you forever. Ugh. You know what would turn me on? Honesty. Don't lie about yourself, that's far from impressive. I like you a lot more when you're being real. And stop calling me baby!!! Wtf, I am not a baby. And I'm not yours, so stop trying to mark me as your property in public. And guess what? Don't get your sex education from porn! Jesus. All I want to do is have some fun with you, isn't it obvious? You won't hear me professing some great love for you, sorry but that chemical reaction died down after a while, and it's not coming back. I value you as a person and friend, so let's be adults and go about our lives without the unnecessary romantic bs, okay? [/end mini rant]


I can't tell if you're just against sappy/cheesy BS, or committed relationships in general. I'm with you on the first one, but not really the second.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Romance makes me wanna vomit. Seriously. When I go in these stores this time of year and see all that ugly valentines day ****, it makes me feel seriously ill and like I could vomit all over it.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I dream about being romantic but in real life I don't really have the balls.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, and to a fault, I believe. I'm terrified to fully express my feelings with gestures, though. I imagine any girl would laugh at me or think I'm being a super-creep if I did, so I don't. Maybe that's why my relationships have all crashed and burned.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Who you trying to convince, OP?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheesy romance, yeah, I hate that... My ex would try to force me to take candle lit baths with her, and would freak out if I didn't... It defeats the purpose if it is superficial and not genuine...


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

a little bit but if it's cliche, it has to be genuine


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel I can be quite romantic, although I haven't had many oppurtunities to display this side of myself. I like to think of my romantic style as personalized, where over time once I get to know you I will mold my ways of appreciation to your tastes. Personally I don't like the thought of there being a specific way of being romantic, and also I feel if you're truly going to be romantic it should involve no one else besides the two romantic participants. What I mean by that is that it doesn't involve Facebook status updates, sports venue proposals, or any other way it seems you want people to be aware of how you feel towards someone. I like the idea of it just being two individuals who feel so strongly towards eachother that they could give a crap about anyone knowing, it seems more special to me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I feel I can be quite romantic, although I haven't had many oppurtunities to display this side of myself. I like to think of my romantic style as personalized, where over time once I get to know you I will mold my ways of appreciation to your tastes. Personally I don't like the thought of there being a specific way of being romantic, and also I feel if you're truly going to be romantic it should involve no one else besides the two romantic participants. What I mean by that is that it doesn't involve Facebook status updates, sports venue proposals, or any other way it seems you want people to be aware of how you feel towards someone. I like the idea of it just being two individuals who feel so strongly towards eachother that they could give a crap about anyone knowing, it seems more special to me.


Very true. What are you doing tonight?  :teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Very true. What are you doing tonight?  :teeth


Masturbating, I try to keep it as private and personalized as possible, but since you asked....


----------



## i a (Jan 5, 2011)

I am a hopeless romantic. Emphasis on the hopeless.

But seriously, I just get emotional. Not in the way you describe "romantic". That is kinda cheesy and cliche.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I would love to give a women a nice massage and have one back. Just touching someone and being so close to them is a good feeling. and none of that involves sex.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love to be sweet and romantic with my boyfriend. I like making him stuff too to show I love him and that he's worth making things for and sending him stuff, calling him during 'his morning to say I love you and sending him texts. I liked making him breakfast in bed when he came to visit me. (we are in a long distance relationship)
He's my first boyfriend, so doing stuff romantically and sweet for someone I love is all new and exciting for me, so I am going to make the most of it, and do it.


----------



## Mrwright256 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes I am I love make wemon smile and laugh and just make there day just alittle better. But yet I'm still single..... I don't get it


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

No bc I feel buying guys chocolates and roses is kind of weird? That's for chicks. And that shouldn't be a substitute for being a nice guy, that should just be once in a while for a surprise, if that.
Romantic is doing nice things is general. Helping them out with chores/errands. Offering to do things for them. Back rubs. Cuddling/Being affectionate (I suck at that though lol). I think one time I was hanging out with a guy and we had lunch at his place and he went away to the bathroom for a sec and I took his bowl and everything and cleaned it and put it in the dishwasher and he was like on cloud 9 lol. Little things make a difference bc it shows you care moment to moment not that you are lazy, don't feel like being a nice person so you buy flowers to shut that loud mouthed whinny girl up and she can't complain when you don't do anything nice for her bc you got her flowers and that makes you SUCH a nice guy, oh and she owes you a BJ for that obviously since you're SO wonderful...
Hmm.. apparently I have past issues... lmao


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I can be if someone gave me a chance . I also give great massages.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Being romantic isn't a bad thing, but it looks cheap when the person is insincere. If you don't mean it, don't do it. Personally I'd love to do something nice for a person that means something to me, except I never felt confident enough. What if they thought it's silly and sentimental.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Masturbating, I try to keep it as private and personalized as possible, but since you asked....


:twak

**tries not to laugh* *


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm suspicious of the word romantic. I've noticed that when women say a man is romantic they usually mean he does what they tell him to do. And when men say a woman is traditional they mean the same thing. Same with open minded, no one ever says someone they disagree with is open minded so all the word means is you agree with the person calling you that.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I like doing sweet things for my fella. Making him lunch/dinner, bringing him coffee at work, leaving him notes, giving him little tokens, shovelling his driveway (haha) etc... I have a hard time verbalizing my love so I make up for it with loving gestures. 

I also like being the recipient of romantic gestures. It's nice to know he took the time to think about me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

**


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

irishK said:


> I'd make him heart-shaped pancakes for breakfast, wearing nothing but a lace apron and high heels.
> He'd take me on a surprise get away to a cabin for the weekend and leave his phone at home.
> 
> That's romance.
> ...


I like the way you think.

I'm not into flowers or chocolates or anything that can be purchased at a Hallmark store. Romance only means something if you're actually in love with the person. And when you're in love surely you can be a little more creative than that? When I was brought vinyl instead of roses I knew I had the right guy.

Valentine's Day is usually me doing something for him but I'm okay with that. It means I cook up a storm, spending the day in the kitchen, but it makes him happy. I hate cooking, for the record. So doing things for the other person that are cheesy, sure! But I don't like being on the receiving end of that cheese. :b I'm all for "cashing in" on massages and other lovely things from him other days of the year.

OH WAIT. No, the occasional romantic thing is great. It's extra special then. I just got a flashback of him forgetting to bring a promised deep fried Mars bar from a favourite restaurant. So he made four himself. That kind of romance, yes please.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Same here!

Honestly, I can hardly keep a straight face if I try to be cheesy romantic. I feel ridiculous...it's just abnormal for me. What I do like is to do things for that guy I really like...special things: cook/clean for them, massages, whatever they like....etc. No buying cheesy hallmark things, etc.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I've never had the opportunity to be romantic.

But, I think romantic things are things that don't cost money (except for traveling to nice places on vacations).


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I could be romantic if I had the chance. I like doing things for the people I love. 

After reading the replies from the women on the second page, I don't think I've ever been so turned on in my entire life, lol. Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I love romance. I am very romantic, And love to do special things for the guy in Just Because moments. It's a part of who I am. I'm Italian. :b Little things are the gestures that move me. I don't care about diamonds or anything expensive like that. Picking up a rock on the beach that looks like a heart can mean the most to me.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

Romance to me is my boyfriend getting us tickets to a Phillies game, sitting on the upper deck in the summer time, and watching the sun go down, with pink/purple clouds, and a slight breeze, drinking turkey hill iced tea.

I also must admit though, I have always secretly wanted someone to sing to me, and for it to be very awkward because it would make me laugh.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Holding hands seems sweet.

Flowers & chocolates & pink teddy bears -- now that's enough clichés to make me want a barf bag.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I am, but I really don't know. You have to be in a relationship first.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

thekloWN said:


> Cheesy romance, yeah, I hate that... My ex would try to force me to take candle lit baths with her, and would freak out if I didn't... It defeats the purpose if it is superficial and not genuine...


You don't like that? I think it's nice to cuddle naked in the water, joke around throw bubbles at each other, or just get down lol. 
When it comes to fine chocolates, cheesy love letters and poems.. Ya I can't keep a straight face but I never thought baths were bad for guys? Damnit....lol


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I really don't get the dozen roses and heart shaped box full of candy thing (though I should say even if chocolate is cliche, it is for a reason), like a lot of people said, personalized gifts show way more that you care. I'm hopeless in this regard, and it's more keeping myself under control and not constantly berate her with things than anything else. 

It's been only 10 days since Valentines day, when I gave her a polypeptide I drew in the shape of a heart, and told her it was her homework assignment to figure out what it said (for the bio nerds the sequence of peptides went histidine, alanine, proline, proline, tyrosine, valine, alanine, leucine, glutamate, asparagine, threonine, isoleucine, asparagine, glutamate, serine, aspertate, alanine, tyrosine, alanine, asparagine, asparagine). A week before that I left her a postcard in the textbook she was studying that I wanted to send to her while on vacation, but didn't have her address, which had a poem that was from the terrified card's point of view, not wanting to leave paradise, but thinking it worth it now that it was with her. Before that I made dirtcups and before that would have been a little booklet that I made, which I posted on here. 

All that in less than two months and even after 10 days I want to do something new. I know part of it actually stems from self esteem issues... No matter what the signs show, I always feel almost like I'm on the defensive, worried that she doesn't really like me, or that she'll realize that she shouldn't, or whatever. Hmmm... I wonder if that takes away from it, I mean, I do make them for her, wanting to make her happy, but I guess I do them for me as well. Well, enough rambling...


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I shouldn't really have to explain. My girlfriend knows me. ;]


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, I have an idealized view of love, and I believe in true love and all that crap


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes im a fly *** mofo


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> yes im a fly *** mofo


lololololool made me laugh irl, I have no idea why!


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I am romantic, well I have no one to be romantic with but I believe in love and all that. I really like romance books.


----------



## beherit (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh i love being romantic! Now, i havent had many relationships but i love doing sweet things for a girl im with. It doesnt have to be super mushy or anything but i imagine id do little things to remind someone i care deeply for them. Cooking dinner, a text while at work, buying her a candy haha (girls like candy right?) massages etc. I hate forced holidays like Valentine's day, id rather do something nice for someone everyday than once a year, not that i wouldnt do something extra nice on that day heh.


----------

